# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Frankie, documentary robot, Tel-Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Website - frankieproject.com

vimeo.com/frankieproject

Inventors:

Maayan Sheleff

Eran Hadas

Gal Eshel

----------


## Airicist

Frankie- the trailer!
August 28, 2013




> Frankie is a documentary robot that interviews people, trying to figure out what it means to be human. It is an artistic experiment created by Maayan Sheleff, Eran Hadas and Gal Eshel.

----------


## Airicist

Frankie the robot interviews Eran Hadas during his book launch party 

 Published on Aug 25, 2013




> Frankie the robot is a project by Maayan Sheleff, Eran Hadas and Gal Eshel.

----------


## Airicist

Carolin
November 7, 2014




> This video was taken in Paraflows festival, Kunstlerhaus Vienna, September 2014. It is part of a project by Frankie, a documentary robot that interviews people about their emotions, attempting to ‘learn’ what it means to be human.

----------

